# swollen after season



## hapandlaurie (Oct 7, 2010)

I've had a few dogs in my life and all had been neutered/spayed. So when my husband and I decided to get Sadie, who is now just over 1 yr old we decided we would breed her once. 
She's recently finished her first season. We did a lot of research before, during and after and we watched her VERY closely. So we don't think she's pregnant. So why would her teats be so swollen. One side is more prominent than the other but all are swollen. A friend of mine said this is normal but can anyone expand on this. Is it normal? Will they go down after awhile? Please include any other info you can think of.

Thanks
Laurie


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

Laurie,

Take a deep breath and relax, it is perfectly normal. After a bitch's season, if she is not bred many will go into a false pregnancy. During Reba's "falsey" she had slight swelling of the teats and dark purple bruising as well. Some will actually begin to nest and mother items such as shoes or toys. It's all part af an instictual flow. I have heard of cases where there was actually milk produced as well, but I think that would be a rare case. Reba's swelling did go down after about a month, but her nipples are larger now that before.


----------



## irvinaca (Aug 8, 2010)

Sorry to bring up an old topic - this is the same as Luda has at the moment, so I wondered if there was any further experience on the phantom pregnancy topic?

In particular, i may be imagining it but i'm sure her gait at the back has changed, roughly coinciding with her mammory tissue swelling - she looks a bit like she's slightly shuffling and it seems worse after exercise. Could this be related or do we need (yet another) trip to the vets?

Thanks!


----------

